# can't decide...



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I hae a cory and a goldfish in the same tank and they really oike each other. I can't decide if I should take them out and keep them separately or together. I can't put them in our 20 gal because we keep a rainbow shark and clown loach in there and they like to nibble on his tale. (not exactly nibble.)


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I have the same problem: i have a feeder I've grown very attached to, and he's in there as food. However, when separated they get depressed. i think you should let them be together.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

what where you feeding him to?


----------

